# Power to manual steering rack conversion.



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, I have toyed with the idea of making an electric Corsa column work in my R32 GTR (done it on other vehicles) but they are heavy and I'm going for as light as possible. 

Has anyone converted the power rack to manual properly yet (not just looped lines)? By properly I mean take the rack apart and remove inner seal and pack with grease. 

If so then how heavy is the steering and any tips on how to do a R32? I have found plenty on other vehicles and they all look pretty similar TBH but is there anything I need to know about the 32?

Many thanks


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What benefit will you get from losing the power steering? Apart from the weight saving? Surely it'll make driving a nightmare?


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

From what I have read its ok. You feel everything on the road, loads more feedback, but this is on lighter cars. I need to know how much more effort it takes to steer. 

I just dont want to put a heavy electric column back in.

Im a big guy so wont mind it being heavy at parking speeds.

Anyone tried this yet?


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

The 32 feels a bit like a tank at the best of times.. I can't imagine it being fun without the power steering!


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

but mines been on a strict diet, not a "tank" anymore!

Am I going to have to be the first to try this? lol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jonnypolish said:


> The 32 feels a bit like a tank at the best of times.. I can't imagine it being fun without the power steering!


Bit of a tank lol ........ must be some thing wrong with the one you have driven .


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I don't know if it's of any help (or relevant) but the power steering failed on my 33GTR a few years back and it was almost impossible to turn the wheel. It had 265/35/18 on it if that makes any difference.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Jags said:


> I don't know if it's of any help (or relevant) but the power steering failed on my 33GTR a few years back and it was almost impossible to turn the wheel. It had 265/35/18 on it if that makes any difference.


Not the same as manual steering, not even close.



jaycabs said:


> Bit of a tank lol ........ must be some thing wrong with the one you have driven .


+1


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Jags said:


> I don't know if it's of any help (or relevant) but the power steering failed on my 33GTR a few years back and it was almost impossible to turn the wheel. It had 265/35/18 on it if that makes any difference.


Thats because you still have to deal with all the power steering system physically when the power steering belt fails , hydraulic fluid ......power steering pump etc


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Ah right, not even close to being relevant lol

Well, you learn something everyday!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Jags said:


> I don't know if it's of any help (or relevant) but the power steering failed on my 33GTR a few years back and it was almost impossible to turn the wheel. It had 265/35/18 on it if that makes any difference.


My 32's steering is fine without powersteering on 265/35/18's.......mind you it hasn't actually got an engine and gearbox fitted at the moment 

I've had mine stall on the entry into a corner before and the steering was so heavy I thought I wan't going to make it ! Be interested to know how you get on.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Let us know how it goes. I will be interested on converting mine if it ain't that bad. Not a dd anyway.

Makes me recall my ford escort Mexico!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

camlob said:


> Let us know how it goes. I will be interested on converting mine if it ain't that bad. Not a dd anyway.
> 
> Makes me recall my ford escort Mexico!


LOL...had a MKII RS2000 that came with power steering!!!! Was a bastardised system off some type of Renault. Made the steering crazily light...had to ditch it in the end.

TT


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me clarify a few things here. If your belt, pump or anything else fail then your steering will be very very heavy because you are fighting the fluid which YOU are trying to pump from one side of the rack to the other through some tiny hole (this is from what I have read from others). Inside the rack is a large seal. When you remove it and fill the rack with grease instead you are not having to push the grease anywhere so less resistance. 
Have a look at this.....

Flyin' Miata : Tech: 1.8 conversion

I so want to do this!


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks quite simple. My initial impression was to load it up with grease, but looks like they just made sure the rack had a generous amount.

Go...go...go.....


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep...I reckon I will do it whilst the engine is out, along with ABS removal.


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Took the rack out today! Let the fun and games begin :clap:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I feel that under hard braking without abs is a lot better and controlled would be interested to see how this manual conversion goes.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I never missed my ABS in my 32 GTR after removing it all


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Coooool. Waiting for feedback. Shouldn't be that hard I guess.


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Ill try and take a few pics along the way. Wont know the results for a few months though as engine and box are being built ATM so will take a while to get them installed. 

I'll keep you all posted though


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

make sure the connection steering column -> steering rack is strong enough for the additional load!


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

@freakazoid3 is there anything I should know about ABS removal? Ive read to put a balance valve in the rear line, change to R33/4 master cylinder and brake discs only lasting a few miles! What have you done please?


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

I converted my Power steering rack to manual. 

I removed all the lines, took apart the rack, slit cracks in the seal and then filled it with a bit of fluid. Steering doesn't feel any different at speed, but at a dead stop it's pretty tough. Engine bay looks real clean without the big pump and lines!

Video of engine bay and pics

Team Disciplined: Brian's BNR32 race car build - YouTube


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Bellies GTR, nice to know that it feels similar at speed. Yeah, most people think while accelerating out of bends, there will be tremendous force without the PS. 

Your method seems simpler. Just put slits in the spacers.

Like what you said, parking would be the killer


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Yay! I knew someone would have done this out there! 

Bellis_GTR what size wheel is that you are using? 350mm?

I was going to compleatly remove the inner seal and fill mine with grease as I would hate a leak of PS fluid suddenly somehow and figure grease would stay in more if there was a leak. 

Thanks for posting that. Im deffo doing mine now :clap:

And with all the pump and lines and ABS gone there is so much more room for other stuff and the engine bay looks alot less cluttered.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Big Ash said:


> Yay! I knew someone would have done this out there!
> 
> Bellis_GTR what size wheel is that you are using? 350mm?
> 
> ...


Maybe I will fill with grease instead now that you said that!

Yes, it's a 350mm wheel. I removed all this while i was removing the hicas so there was a lot of stuff! Didn't get a chance to weigh it tho  

My R is mostly for the track, an it'll be rare to see street driving. So I decided to pull it all out for a bit less weight and cleaner, simpler look.

Steering is pretty much normal once you above 20-30km/h. Still really easy to turn either way. If you have power steering, doesn't it cut off at a certain speed anyways? When I pulled it all out, I noticed a control valve and pressure sensor. That must mean it's getting easier to steer at speed if it's sending less and less fluid right?

Check out this video of me driving the R. Steering seems easy once I get goin. Don't mind my friend saying "power steering okay?" or where my bonnet comes smashing back at me.

BNR32 GT-R Race Car Test Run, Hood Destroyed - YouTube

edit: ohh forgot to add, you feel so much more response from the road, and can really feel it in the wheel . I still need a alignment so it should be even better once that's done.


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Have you backed the pre load adjuster right off as Ive read this makes a huge difference? 

Shame about your bonnet :bawling: nice car though.

It doesnt look too bad at all to drive. Im a big guy so Im not worried.

And yes everyone who has done it says the steering comes alive!

I dont know about control valves or pressure sensors but it does make sense as it would be too light at speed. 

Friday I will be doing the rack and putting it back in.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Big Ash said:


> Have you backed the pre load adjuster right off as Ive read this makes a huge difference?
> 
> Shame about your bonnet :bawling: nice car though.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and good to hear!

You will be happy you done it  I didn't back it out fully, but pretty close. At first I had tightened it down a lot, so it felt like a ton of bricks. I got it to how I like it after a couple trials. 

Take sum pics of the project!


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

My camera is a bit sh*t but I will take a few pics along the way. Can't wait to do it now!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

cool! hope it works out for you! I remember seriously considering this, and Tweenierob recommended I don't bother, lest I enjoy wrenching the wheel in car parks. For a track car or even here in the States, it wouldn't be that bad. But with all the ten-point turns one has to do in Korea...I'm glad I kept it on!


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive got a locked diff so it doesnt like turning even with power steering! Im not bothered really cos Im not going down to the shops much!


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Converted it today! 

So heres wot I did.....

Removed all pipes
http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo235/Big_Ash/20130201_105258_zpsc6e63982.jpg

Undo tensioner cover...looks like a big round threaded bung. Behind is an orange spring, some shims and a black plastic piece that goes against the rack. Removed it all.
http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo235/Big_Ash/20130201_105249_zps28b79a91.jpg

Then removed bolts and this then comes off
http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo235/Big_Ash/20130201_110431_zpsd922d298.jpg
So should then look like this
http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo235/Big_Ash/20130201_110440_zpsf4960421.jpg
At the end of the rack will be a square retainer, I bent mine back so I could undo the end of the rack. Big spanners on the square ends, one on each end and lots of force (2 man job). Also the big ally nut needs to be removed that goes into the outer tube. Its a pain in the bum and takes ages as the thread is so fine. Its the one at the opposite end from the steering spline.
http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo235/Big_Ash/20130201_111951_zps0a37c42a.jpg
You can then remove the rack. Inside the outer tube will be left a shim and seal. Tap these out. 
http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo235/Big_Ash/20130201_114040_zpsed7fc374.jpg
Then cut the other seal off and grind the inner round part thats in the centre of the rack off. I forgot to get a photo but you will see wot I mean if you do it. Heres my mate doing just that...
http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo235/Big_Ash/20130201_114838_zps7cab0d7b.jpg
Weld up all the nipples and reinstall them
http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo235/Big_Ash/20130201_123141_zps3589ad0d.jpg

Put it all back together again. Ive left my tensioner out and will see how it goes. I will report more when Ive tried it, which will be a while as Im waiting for my engine to be built and Quaife gearbox to arrive.

Hope this helps anyone thinking of doing this.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Just thought I'd help your post by embedding the pics instead of clicking them one by one :thumbsup::



Big Ash said:


> Converted it today!
> 
> So heres wot I did.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for that. Was late last night and couldnt remember how to do it! 

Forgot to put on there to load it all up with grease before you put it all back together.


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

The gtr rack is still a lil heavy and large, just the other day I saw a mechanical steering rack from a rally buggie a friend is building and it was smaller and weighed 5kilos max, of course due to the big weigjt of the engine well, who knows...


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Id still prefer to go for a beefier rack...and these racks were designed to steer the car if the hydraulics failed so they must be right and up to the job I would say.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

How much longer till you can test the steering feel? I'm curious to know someone else's review on it!


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Bellis_GTR said:


> How much longer till you can test the steering feel? I'm curious to know someone else's review on it!













Hi



I am going to be doing this to my race car in the next few days:thumbsup: and hope to be testing in the next two to three weeks:clap:.




Regards Mark


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

ooooh, looks a good cheap mod to save some weight and gain some feedback.

Will consider it.


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Probably 3-4 weeks till I get mine up and running again so will report then.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Big Ash said:


> @freakazoid3 is there anything I should know about ABS removal? Ive read to put a balance valve in the rear line, change to R33/4 master cylinder and brake discs only lasting a few miles! What have you done please?


I have just fitted a R33 GTR master cilinder and the brakes/disks allround and it works like a charm, no valve or whatever, DS2500 pads in the front and yellow/redstuff rears  Done countless trackdays like that, never had brake issues or brakes overheateing/locking up or whatever :thumsbup:


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive acctually changed course now. Removed servo, master cylinder, clutch cylinder, and all pedals and brackets and I'm having a pedal box made up with rear facing cylinders....

universal floor mounted forward facing bias pedal box + components | eBay

For £200 its worth a try and Ive taken sooo much crap out the car. Also Ive moved my seat almost back over the rear wheels and will set the pedals to suit. Ive always thought of weight distribution and keep trying to get things rearwards. Beaing tall I can do this


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mark! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Got to drive my R around for a few days. I forget about not having power steering when I'm driving. I love the feel and slower turns aren't as bad as you think. I recommend this mod!


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive got some other steering rack installed in my gtr probably because of the lhd conversion, I was told I could just loop "in" and "out" lines from the rack and it should work, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Ash,

Here are some pictures of a Corsa B power steering unit.

The rack alongside is TR7, so nothing to do with the GTR.

It's not the lightest of things, but the Rally boys like them allot

Complete 










Partly disassembled










Fully disassembled










Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Acid (Jan 24, 2007)

jasaircraft said:


> Ive got some other steering rack installed in my gtr probably because of the lhd conversion, I was told I could just loop "in" and "out" lines from the rack and it should work, can anyone confirm this?


Would like to try it too.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

jonnypolish said:


> The 32 feels a bit like a tank at the best of times.. I can't imagine it being fun without the power steering!


Are you kidding me? The R32 is lightest and most nimble Skyline. Yours must have some issues or you have been eating too many pies :chuckle:


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

Did you ever test this mate?


----------

